# Montgomery County



## amypearsall (May 8, 2013)

Hi. I moved to Montgomery County, MD a couple of years ago. I go morel mushroom hunting every year, with no success. Has anyone had any success in Montgomery County? I know that people do not like to give away their spots but if anyone has any tips or would be willing to share info I would *greatly* appreciate it!
Thanks!


----------



## katiekate (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello!
I'm in MoCo as well, and I would love to go out for a hike with you! I say "hike" because I'm relatively new to mushroom hunting and I have never found a morel  I am hoping to change that this year!! If the amount of research done has anything to do with the amount of morels found then I will be rolling in them soon!

And I'm sure you've probably already discovered this, but Lake Needwood is remarkably reliable for Chanterelles if you hunt those too!


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Maryland hunters. I went almost 2 seasons in bham ala without ever finding a morel. I found out to look under Ash trees and secondaraly, black cherry trees, and have found more each year 4 years running. Study up on how to ID these trees. For sure the Ash. When they are in season spend appx 1 minute scanning within 10 FT of each tree so you wont miss em. 1 or 2 small greys of 1 inch or so are easy to pass over. Good luck hunting....


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

I hunt north central and east md and have found all my blacks and greys around tulip poplars. Looked around lots of beech and sycamores which have also been reported to produce but not found the one. Can't say I've looked around cherries but I'll take a closer look this year. Yellows I've also found around poplars but also around white pines, particularly later in season


----------



## adhambra (Apr 11, 2014)

The southern Montgomery Co park where I hunt and have found shrooms in the past is full of mature poplars, which I've always thought was the key. My theory is it has something to do with the nice mulchy leaf litter left behind by poplars, as opposed to oak leaves which decompose much more slowly due to tannin content I think. Anyway, my wife is always making fun of me for pointing out how nice the leaf mulch looks in potential morel spots. I'll keep an eye on cherries as well this year, but have to work on my ash identification. Good luck!


----------

